# Requirement buying house in Auckland or NZ



## Lo (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi there,

Assuming if i have a resident visa, what would be the requirement for me to own a house in Auckland? 

Kindly assist.

Thanks

Regards,
Mandy

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

A bank account, an IRD number and pots and pots of cash. That's about it.


----------



## Lo (Aug 14, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> A bank account, an IRD number and pots and pots of cash. That's about it.


Will they be looking at how much we earned?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

supermandy79 said:


> Will they be looking at how much we earned?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Only your mortgage provider (if you need a mortgage) will be looking at your earnings and/or investments.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Generally you need a 20% deposit. Buying apartments may be less expensive, but banks often want a higher deposit for apartments. So for a $600,000 house, you need $150,000 deposit. And you need to be able to service the other $450,000 of your mortgage on your salary.


----------



## trang_vietnam (Aug 3, 2015)

If I have residence visa but without a job in NZ, can I apply for a mortgage?


----------

